# Absolute beginner, need advice !



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Lessons, lessons, lessons...


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bubble wrap for your entire body


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

you'll be fine. take a lesson, having friends teach you not only sucks for you... it sucks for them because they don't get to ride. 

you'll all have more fun if you take a real lesson.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lots of marriages, friendships and relationships do not survive the "teaching" phase with sig. other! Pay a qualified instructor to do the hard and or frustrating parts of teaching. Then save the Fun of practicing those skills and riding for the friend or significant other!

You and they will enjoy time on the hill WAY more that way! Trust us on this!

Lessons, lessons, lessons!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

In Canadian - Eh, get a lesson eh....... 

French Canadian - Obtenir une leçon!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> In Canadian - Eh, get a lesson eh.......


Lol! That's the same in "Yooper" too! (...Upper Penninsula coloaquial!)


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

If you are quite athletic you should be fine. 

Nothing like giving it a go to be honest; you can watch all the videos on the videotube but actually experiencing it is a whole nother story


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Buy some tailbone protection!

Big guys hit harder. You WILL go from standing to sitting on the ground many many many times, with force.

Skeletools would be my first choice, followed closely by Hillbilly buttpads


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

you have to visualize what your body has to do when it is on the slopes.

That is key.

After that it all equipment. (not really, but it helps)

Try a rocker board first. makes it easier .


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Lol! That's the same in "Yooper" too! (...Upper Penninsula coloaquial!)


I'm working with a couple from the upper peninsula, I always make references to them from that movie.

Escanaba in da Moonlight right?

Anyway, 

Keep watching the youtube vids, maybe go once or twice and see how you fair, if not well get some lessons. They help if they're more than babysitter type that really isn't that interested in helping people. 

Check around and make sure you get a good guy.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Lessons! Friends are shitty instructors, because half the time they are thinking about how much fun they could be having if they weren't helping your sorry ass down the hill 

but seriously... instructors are amazing.. even if its just 1 or 2 lessons to get the basics - its well worth it.


----------



## snowblaze (Nov 12, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Lots of marriages, friendships and relationships do not survive the "teaching" phase with sig. other! Pay a qualified instructor to do the hard and or frustrating parts of teaching. Then save the Fun of practicing those skills and riding for the friend or significant other!
> 
> You and they will enjoy time on the hill WAY more that way! Trust us on this!
> 
> Lessons, lessons, lessons!


You seem to be right. My friend wants to teach me but I will refuse, he's gonna be bored so much.



Argo said:


> In Canadian - Eh, get a lesson eh.......
> 
> French Canadian - Obtenir une leçon!


"Prendre un cours" seems to be more accurate to be honest, eh! *chuckle, chuckle* :laugh:


Will definitely take lessons with a private instructor ASAP. I was wondering also if the K2 Brigade Wide is a good snowboard for newbies like me. Thanks.

-Snowblaze


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

learn how to fall...so you don't break something


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I'm working with a couple from the upper peninsula, I always make references to them from that movie.
> 
> Escanaba in da Moonlight right?


Hahahhaha! Excellent! Don't let them kid you either! They _do_ talk like that up there!! LOL! 





MarshallV82 said:


> Check around and make sure you get a good guy.


+1 :thumbsup: Just cuz they can ride, don't mean they can teach! If first guy not to your liking, not helpful or instructive? Ask for different guy/girl!


----------

